# What do you think of these prices?



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Just stumbled across this place








They must be sub-sub-sub


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

There is plenty of profit to be made at $7 per cubic yard!

Bring it on all you negative naysayers! :whistling2:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Sign me up!!! I'm gonna be rich!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

At those prices you'll need to go on welfare.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

$.10 per wire cap, I would probably just put them on and not bother to even add it to the invoice (which im sure they are counting on)


$7 per yard= $105 to fill my smaller dump trailer, but it cost $180 to dump it. 
I'm all for finding a way to make money with almost anyone but I'm just not seeing it here.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> At those prices you'll need to go on welfare.


I'm already on Welfare since I'm an Obama supporter right? >.<


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> I'm already on Welfare since I'm an Obama supporter right? >.<






Don't make it that easy. :lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like prices you would see for a going out of business sale.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

This Must Be AMS price list! HA! HA!HA!


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Would be easier to create a direct deposit with their company and just not bother working. :wacko: I don't think I'd clean out the bottom drawer of a refrigerator for $15.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> At those prices you'll need to go on welfare.


I think you would qualify for goverment assistance due to low income, it might make it worth while. Housing assistance, food stamps, Obamaphone....... etc. :whistling2:


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/tpAOwJvTOio

:lol::thumbup::no:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Just stumbled across this place

I'd be ashamed to publish something like that...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> I'd be ashamed to publish something like that...


Your a diminishing segment of society.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Just stumbled across this place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are democrat pricing guides. They forgot to add the part where the govt pulls money out of everyone else's pocket to pay you.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Those are democrat pricing guides. They forgot to add the part where the govt pulls money out of everyone else's pocket to pay you.


That's hillarious! :thumbup::lol::lol::lol: And sad because it's true


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Your a diminishing segment of society.


OK... whatever the hell that means?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought you meant the Obamaphone video, not the pricelist.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I thought you meant the Obamaphone video, not the pricelist.


 
LOL... no the price list... Couldn't imagine, US P&P contractors would entertain such prices.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> OK... whatever the hell that means?


What that means is that you're a dying breed of people with common sense and morals in this business. You're not a cut throat Obama hack.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

just say no,its that easy really.lol


----------



## Legend5000 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Pricing*

For the most part some of their pricing is below average like cleaning and Winterizations but the lock change fee and some of the other stuff is right around the average per company. Your gonna find other companies that pay more like the VA and then you have the ones that don't pay so well like Hud. Overall you want to do whatever it takes to make money without selling yourself short. So having said this, if your making a profit with this company I suggest you keep on doing so until you can hook up with a better company that pays you more, hope this helps! http://www.preservationtalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------

